# Coopers Family Secret Amber Ale - On tap



## Ducatiboy stu (18/11/16)

Finally got to try Coopers Family Secret Amber Ale

After 2-3 months of drinking Cooper Bookeeper IPA it was very different

Its actually rather nice and has a nice roasty note on the back of the pallet

I will give it a serious go tomorrow afternoon and see what state I end up in


----------



## Aussie Mick (18/11/16)

Mine has been 3 weeks bottled. Had one bottle tonight, and it is good. Getting better each time I try it.

Just a tin of FS and 1 kg of LDM. So easy and pretty darn good


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/12/16)

Been drinking a ...lets just say....a reasonable amount of Family Secrets Amber Ale since on tap for the last few weeks

Its a very nice beer, terribly easy to drink. Its a lighter version of Dark Ale....like a 50/50 Pale/Dark

And it just so happened that the Coopers Regional Manager ( and mate of mine ) was there as well ( to help celebrate the new owners first 12mnths )

From his words

" They use a different yeast for Family secrets..one they havent used for 30yrs. and its filtered"

Phil is a good bloke and knew him before his current position...


----------



## Dave70 (7/12/16)

Did they filter out the POR?...


----------



## damoninja (18/12/16)

I only had this beer during the week, someone text me told me Cooper's stole my last brew and put it on tap, noticed it at the pub before I went it the movies, was somewhat taken back I'd inadvertently brewed an all grain version (aka Cooper's stole my recipe). 

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/1710-oaked-english-ale/

Drop the oak and it's pretty close.


----------



## Mikedub (18/12/16)

tried this recently on tap, I wished they had kept it in the family


----------



## damoninja (18/12/16)

Mikedub said:


> tried this recently on tap, I wished they had kept it in the family


I liked it 

Better than the Brew A (alleged) IPA.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/12/16)

Yeah its not as full on as the IPA


----------

